# Meet my little boy



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I finally found the perfect little addition to our family. Please meet Milo Sebastian Wyant.. He's four years old and weighs 10 lbs...and such a sweet little guy...and a perfect brother for Mia..they get along well and he's even great with the cats. Before and after pictures..*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Nancy he's adorable!! How nice for Mia to have a playmate!!!Milo and Mia, sounds great!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Milo is adorable. Congrads on your new addition.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Congrats!*

:aktion033:Congratulations! Milo looks very happy to be your child!
Milo & Mia what cute & similar names!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*The name I got from the internet...I just looked up boy dog names...I thought about Merlin, but when I told a few people they always said "what was that"?...so I figured Milo would be easier on the ear..and it goes well with Mia..they both have the same initials..Mia Sophia and Milo Sebastian..*


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The M & M gang! He is adorable and now you can see two fluffs zooming around the house.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition. Milo is adorable.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Milo is just precious. Love his new haircut.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

aww welcome Milo. Very cute little dog.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow great Mia and Milo. Enjoy the fun. Hugs


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so happy for you, Nancy. Milo is very cute.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nancy you found a winner:wub: Milo is the happiest little guy, I'm so happy for you and Mia


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That sure is great Nancy that you now have two adorable little Fluffs!!! Milo sure is a cutie pie and I am sure that Milo and Mia will be best of friends!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So....now you've got M&M's!!! yummy!! :innocent:

Congratulations!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! Milo is adorable. Love the name./COLOR]


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats, Nancy! I love M&M's like your two. Was he a rescue? He's very handsome.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

What a little sweetie!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Lots of congrats on your new family addition!

Milo is very adorable and I love his name, fits perfectly to Mia!

Looking forward to more photos of your furbabies!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

M..........M & M team:hugging:

I..........In my opinion, a cutie patootie:Cute Malt:

L..........Love to baby sit him and doubt I'll give him back

O.........Ok ok, I'll let you borrow him:two thumbs up:


Congratulation , you are the second M & M team



.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Milo is absolutely adorable !


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable, congratulations ❤


----------

